# SELinux woes - bad security context.

## Thistled

Hey team, just jumped over to SELinux, but not quite ready for enabling policy just yet.

When I use audit2allow, I notice a complaint about bad security context.

```
libsepol.context_from_record: invalid security context: "staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t"

libsepol.context_from_record: could not create context structure

libsepol.context_from_string: could not create context structure

libsepol.sepol_context_to_sid: could not convert staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t to sid

libsepol.context_from_record: invalid security context: "staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t"

libsepol.context_from_record: could not create context structure

libsepol.context_from_string: could not create context structure

libsepol.sepol_context_to_sid: could not convert staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t to sid

libsepol.context_from_record: invalid security context: "staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t"

libsepol.context_from_record: could not create context structure

libsepol.context_from_string: could not create context structure

libsepol.sepol_context_to_sid: could not convert staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t to sid

libsepol.context_from_record: invalid security context: "staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t"

libsepol.context_from_record: could not create context structure

libsepol.context_from_string: could not create context structure

libsepol.sepol_context_to_sid: could not convert staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t to sid

libsepol.context_from_record: invalid security context: "staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t"

libsepol.context_from_record: could not create context structure

libsepol.context_from_string: could not create context structure

libsepol.sepol_context_to_sid: could not convert staff_u:sysadm_r:nfsd_t to sid

Traceback (most recent call last):

```

I just have a hunch it has something to do with staff_u or maybe nfsd_t.

Any ideas?

Cheers.

----------

